# Visualisierungen für Siemens Logo



## bigboss007 (25 März 2008)

Gibts eine Möglichkeit eine einfache Steuerung die mittels Siemens Logo programmiert ist zu visualisieren??

wenn ja mit welchem programm??


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2008)

hallo,
ein member liest über phyton daten aus der logo, der hat einiges gemacht, ist aber keine visu, ich glaube auch nicht das sich visu für die logo lohnt. wenn du willst such ich dir das mal raus.


----------



## bigboss007 (25 März 2008)

hy!
mir gehts auch nicht um die logo sondern generell um visualisierungen...
das thema zu lernen!


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2008)

hallo,
hmm das wird jetzt schwierig, es gibt da x produkte, also ich finde das alte protool pro prima zum einstieg und deckt fast alle themen ab, aber wenn ihr was anderes in firma habt würde ich mich damit befassen.


----------



## s.leuschke (27 März 2008)

bigboss007 schrieb:


> Gibts eine Möglichkeit eine einfache Steuerung die mittels Siemens Logo programmiert ist zu visualisieren??
> 
> wenn ja mit welchem programm??


 
Visualisierung ist erst ab S7-200 möglich.
Gruss


----------



## Henk (27 März 2008)

*Oba6*

Für die die es noch nicht gelesen haben

http://w1.siemens.com/press/pool/de/pressemitteilungen/industry_automation/iiaas2008031622d.pdf

http://w1.siemens.com/press/de/pressemitteilungen/2008/industry_automation/iiasc2008031622.htm


----------



## pvbrowser (28 März 2008)

Das Problem bei der LOGO ist,
dass keine Kommunikationsschnittstelle zum PC vorhanden ist,
mit der man die Daten für eine Visu übertragen könnte.

Abhilfe könnte das EIB/KNX Modul für die LOGO bringen
Siehe:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/salesmaterial-as/catalog/en/st70k1ae.pdf

Allerdings entfällt dabei der Kostenvorteil für einfache Steuerungen.

Bei der S7-XXX ist dagegen so eine Kommunikationsschnittstelle vorhanden.


----------



## s.leuschke (28 März 2008)

Henk schrieb:


> Für die die es noch nicht gelesen haben
> 
> Servus, danke für die Info.
> Haste auch schon Preisangaben für das Teil.
> ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 März 2008)

hallo,
das wird teuer werden, aber wer was besseres haben wolte was einfach zu proggen ist war oder ist bei der möller mfd titan besser aufgehoben, mal sehen ob die easy da jetzt drann kommt und auf der siemensseite ist auch noch keine logo comfort 6.0 zu sehen.


----------



## edison (28 März 2008)

Irgendwie setzt möller immer einen vor und Siemens zieht (Jahre später) nach.
Dann werd ich mir wohl mal wieder eine News Box zulegen


----------

